# Excel Spalten vergleich in Tabellen



## domione (1. April 2009)

Hallo!
Habe folgendes Problem:
Es gibt ein Excel mit 2 Tabellen.
In Tabelle eins gibt es 2 Spalten. Spalte A und Spalte B.
Eine Eingabe von Zahlen ist nur in Spalte B möglich.
Im zweiten Tabellenblatt gibt es auch Spalte A und B. Dort ist folgendes hinterlegt:
Spalte A Zeile 1: A111
Spalte B Zeile 1: B111
Spalte A Zeile 2: A444
Spalte B Zeile 2: B444
Spalte A Zeile 3: A888
Spalte B Zeile 3: B888

Sprich es wird festgelegt das B111 eigentlich A111 ist. Eine Zuordnung.

Wenn man nun in Tabelle 1 Spalte B Zeile 1 was eingibt (zb. B888) sollte Excel den vergleich mit Tabelle 2 Spalte B machen und den zugeordneten Wert von Tabelle 2 Spalte B in Tabelle 1 Spalte A Zeile 1 einfügen.

Sprich ich gebe in Tabelle 1 Spalte B Zeile 1 B888 ein und er sucht sich automatisch raus das B888 eigentlich A888 ist und schreibt dies in Spalte A.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Leola13 (1. April 2009)

Hai,

diese Funktion sollte dir weiterhelfen :


```
=SVERWEIS(B1;Tabelle2!A1:B3;2;FALSCH)
```

Wobei in Tabelle 2 der gesuchte Werte (dein Eingabewert) in A steht.

Ciao Stefan


----------

